# (UK ONLY)--TAKE ACTION/SIGN: "Ask Your MP to Support the Hunting Act"



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Support the Ban. Contact your MP now and help protect animals from the cruelty of the hunt.

The Hunting Act will be under threat if a Conservative government comes to power. We will need as much support as possible to keep it on the agenda and ensure that there is no return to cruelty.

We need you to help us keep the countryside cruelty free!

League Against Cruel Sports : Tell your MP to support EDM 481
View attachment 15431


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

testmg80 said:


> Support the Ban. Contact your MP now and help protect animals from the cruelty of the hunt.
> 
> The Hunting Act will be under threat if a Conservative government comes to power. We will need as much support as possible to keep it on the agenda and ensure that there is no return to cruelty.
> 
> ...


Steve mate, the way this country is going you might as well p*ss against the wind.....its a free for all over here...people don't give a damn about each other let alone a poor defencless (sp) animal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

testmg80 said:


> Support the Ban. Contact your MP now and help protect animals from the cruelty of the hunt.
> 
> The Hunting Act will be under threat if a Conservative government comes to power. We will need as much support as possible to keep it on the agenda and ensure that there is no return to cruelty.
> 
> ...


And if labour stay in there will be not foxes anyway - we'll all be that starving we'll have to eat em!!! (thats meant to be funny by the way)
Seriously - I went to the woods today - it was sad to see that people had been chopping down trees - I guess because they couldn't afford the fuel to keep warm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And if labour stay in there will be not foxes anyway - we'll all be that starving we'll have to eat em!!! (thats meant to be funny by the way)


lol....love it. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And if labour stay in there will be not foxes anyway - we'll all be that starving we'll have to eat em!!! (thats meant to be funny by the way)
> Seriously - I went to the woods today - it was sad to see that people had been chopping down trees - I guess because they couldn't afford the fuel to keep warm.


*Sue it seems we have gone full circle(sp)..i remember my brothers having to go to the local chalk pit to chop down trees for firewood.....the youngsters of today are in for a short sharp shock i think....sad init?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sue it seems we have gone full circle(sp)..i remember my brothers having to go to the local chalk pit to chop down trees for firewood.....the youngsters of today are in for a short sharp shock i think....sad init?*


Least we've been there done that so won't be such a shock!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sue it seems we have gone full circle(sp)..i remember my brothers having to go to the local chalk pit to chop down trees for firewood.....the youngsters of today are in for a short sharp shock i think....sad init?*


That just reminded me - when we were children we used to pick up coal off the road when the coalman had been
You hardly see a coalman today....


----------

